# West branch spillway



## ruger lover (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anyone tried or had luck at the spillway? I'd like to try it out sometime


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I believe it's running low now with the lake filling back up, the mahoning on wayland road last night was real low. They get some crappie down there but I don't bother with the walk involved to get to it


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think every one of us(well, a LOT of us anyway) has had an "obsession" with checking out this mysterious place. And every one of us who was curious "heard something" that spurred us on to try it for ourselves. We all did it, you will eventually also. All I can say is, IMO, it is NOT a very good fishing spot. There's about ten thousand better fishing spots in the NEOhio area. The "returns" are not very impressive(to Non-Existant)! This is the conclusion also that the majority of us have come to. Pretty sure you will too but you really should get up there and see for yourself. Good luck if you go at all.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> I think every one of us(well, a LOT of us anyway) has had an "obsession" with checking out this mysterious place. And every one of us who was curious "heard something" that spurred us on to try it for ourselves. We all did it, you will eventually also. All I can say is, IMO, it is NOT a very good fishing spot. There's about ten thousand better fishing spots in the NEOhio area. The "returns" are not very impressive(to Non-Existant)! This is the conclusion also that the majority of us have come to. Pretty sure you will too but you really should get up there and see for yourself. Good luck if you go at all.


Well me being the new guy trying to learn about spots to fish West Branch I'm sure I'll be there sooner or later lol...Rich


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I agree...I have walked the dam many times and looked down at people fishing the spillway and shook my head. Ya I've caught fish down there...got a bass once...saw a muskie once...caught a crappie...once....snagged a carp...once...got skunked...a few times...it's just not worth the time and effort in my book.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

There are tons of crappie down there and muskie as well. I don't know how it accumulates so much fish but they are there. I haven't caught a Ohio Muskie yet and the two times that I've gone, my buddies have snagged into some while fishing. I have yet to do that or see that anywhere else in NEO at the places I've fished that hold Muskies.

With that said though, the Crappies are small, really small, and the walk sucks. I doubt I'll be doing it ever again.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I have caught several walleyes and small crappie, also lost a nice musky about 35" that bit me off. I saw a 28" walleye and another nice musky caught, but that is over probably 15 trips over the past 10-15 years. If there is some outflow from the dam, always worth an hour or two to check it out. Now you van check on line to see if there are any gates open and the amount off outflow, saves a lot of wasted driving / walking.


----------



## ruger lover (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! My buddies and I fish the damn for walleye and Muskie and just wondered about the spillway. We will probably check it out sometime but not soon lol


----------

